# ADA 60P and 60F journal UPDATE 8/1/13



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

Sup planted tankers!
I decided to start my real actual journal of my nature aquariums. I moved to a new location and safely moved all of my aquarium stuff including fish & inverts (they were in the bucket!) So here it is! everything is finally set up and running!

For both of the aquariums, I reused the soil and put in pfertz root tabs to replenish the nutrients in the soil. Beneficial bacteria were still there as well as my filter; I was able to put my fish in after few days. 

ADA 60P










Flora:
Glossostigma elatinoides
Utricularia graminifolia
Hydrocotyle triparitita (pennywort)
Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'
Staurogene repens
Hygrophila polysperma
Heteranthera zosterifolia (stargrass)

Fauna:
Cardinal Tetra
Featherfin Rainbowfish
Rasbora Harlequin Tetra
Galaxy Rasbora
Otocinclus Catfish
Japonica Amano Shrimp





ADA 60F










Flora:
Hemianthus callitrichoides (baby tears ‘dwarf’)
Echinodorus tenellus (pygmy chain sword)
Utricularia graminifolia
Eriocaulon parkeri

Fauna:
Green Neon Tetra
Otocinclus Catfish
Cherry Red Shrimp





PS. I ordered 20 green neons at the lfs. The owner caught 2 of the fish that is not green neons! and I have no idea what they are; though they look pretty cool! Could someone help me out on this? Here is a pic











AND LASTLY!
I got my videos of 60f aquascape together. So if you're interested, click below to watch me scape 60f!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkI9VtZevso

A video of my 60p aquascape is coming soon! stay tuned!


Questions, Comments, Critiques are welcome! Thanks for coming by! ennjooyy!!!


Update! (2/4/13): I finally uploaded an aquascaping video of my 60P.













UPDATE 7/12/13

Here is a picture for 60f.
Enjoy! and look at post #11 for youtube video of it!



UPDATE 8/1/13
Sorry guys, took me forever to put up this. But here is a picture of 60P
Look at post #14 for youtube video of it!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

great tanks, the video was cool to watch, aquascaping vids are fun.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks!
was anyone able to recognize the fish? please comment if you know the ID!


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

I finally got to upload my new video of ada 60p aquascaping!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDqqdPKB3gM

Unfortunately, all of my fish died in my ada 60p due to CO2 leakage. The valve malfunctioned. I was sooooo bummed out. =(

Here was the last picture of my community fish








RIP everyone!! sorrryyy!! =(


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats unfortunate, rip.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

In case you didn't find out what kind of fish the mystery fish were, they are brilliant rasbora, Rasbora borapetensis.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry about the loss.

Nice new video.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

Assassynation said:


> Thats unfortunate, rip.


:icon_cry:




Smitty06 said:


> In case you didn't find out what kind of fish the mystery fish were, they are brilliant rasbora, Rasbora borapetensis.


ahhhhh thanks!!! i went ahead and read more about them. they seem to be pretty rare, never seen it before. since i only have 2 by accidents, they seem to be doing okay with the green neons.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i really like the scape in the 60F. it will look great once it fills in a bit


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

lol i liked your video. informative and funny

sorry about your fish tho.. that stinks.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys!

Here to give an update of my nature aquarium. I took them down because I had to move to different location. But I was able to take a picture and videos before I did so! For now I completed editing the videos for ada 60f. 60p is coming soon!



I made a lot of adjustment to this aquarium. Removed plants there and added new plants here. leave comments! Thanks for viewing!


PS! here is the youtube link to ada 60f:


----------



## C kram (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your fish. What kind do regulator was it?


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

C kram said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish. What kind do regulator was it?


ah that happened like half years ago. i'm using green leaf aquarium's CHOICE regulator. they custom installed the 3 way splitter for me. it's okay, i got it fixed.


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally here is a video of 60p that i took while ago. enjoy!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice growth!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you get you plants from Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica?


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

Bserve said:


> Did you get you plants from Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica?


I might have, but i get most of my plants from aqua forest aquarium and ocean aquarium at san francisco.


and thanks for the positive comment guys!


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

hi, i really like both of your scapes!
i used to have a tank with similar dimensions to your 60F they're a lot of fun eh


----------

